

Casetop - Finally, a universal accessory. Turns any Smartphone into a laptop. - andjohn
http://livi-design.com/?attachment_id=405

======
andjohn
Hello HN, I'm a long time lurker, and I thought you guys would like to see
what I've made.

I invented this to make upgrading your phone less painful and to allow for
less laptops to be manufactured, meaning less e-waste.

Thank you for your time.

Sincerely,

John Andrus Founder, Livi Design

